

Why you should try attention getting publicity stunts - torontos
http://openforum.com/articles/why-you-should-try-attention-getting-publicity-stunts?extlink=em-openf-sbdaily

======
rohitkumar
Hey, it works for everything else...e.g. Kim Kardashian. Why not Startups?

